# Baggin' some bears with the kiddos



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This might come as a surprise to some of you, but well, I moved to Alaska last year. I know, shocker. One of the things that I've put a fair amount of effort into since gaining my AK residency has been to chase black and brown bears, with the hopes of filling a tag. Some hunts have been serious efforts, with miles of hiking through pucker brush along salmon streams or scaling mountains, but most have been casual family outings with my 4 year old daughter and 2 year old son and sometimes my wife. We've had many close calls, and some shots that were passed on due to safety concerns. But finally, last Sunday on a casual family grouse and bear hunt we were able to seal the deal and bring home some bears. Yes, bears as in plural. Spoiler alert: we got more than 1 color of bear.

The story really starts Saturday at 5 am when AJ (my flying caribou partner in crime) showed up at my house for a "serious" bear hunt. We drove over to my favorite spot and found the canyon gated off 4.5 miles before the end of the road. I was pretty excited about that--but that excitement was premature. Long story short, the forest service was regrading the road and had closed the gate but were doing major construction all week up that canyon. Where I'd been averaging 5-10 bear sightings/outing we saw 0. We put in 12.5 miles round trip with a 2500' elevation gain though. Ouch. Ava was not pleased that I didn't have a shotgun as we saw dozens of grouse and ptarmigan, but none that would cooperate with my slingshot. So after that failure, I decided to maybe return the next day with the family to chase birds, and bring rifles "just in case."

Some pics of Saturday:























































Needless to say, Gabby and David were pretty upset that I 1) went hunting without them; and 2) didn't even kill anything.

So, we were woken up at 6 am by this sight no joke:










Ok, we're up and let's go hunting!

But first, we got distracted for more than an hour by the +100 beluga whales swimming near the highway. Wish I had taken better pics, but I didn't even think to take whale pictures...so good thing my wife was on it!



















Back on the road again...but now it is probably too late in the morning to expect to find grouse and we weren't planning on being all day...so expectations of killing anything were pretty darn low.



















But before we got to the gate...I spy with my little eye...some giant oyster mushrooms! Score!










and then a whole bunch more of a different oyster variety, about 8 lbs in total. 









It was hilarious, because Ava knew exactly when we got into the "bird zone." She went from dozing in the back with the kids to intensely looking out the front windshield as soon as we hit the gravel and stayed that way until we got out of the truck.










Some random pics of the family stroll, only grouse spotted was on the road and flushed 100 yards out and we couldn't relocate it. But we still had fun. No bears spotted, yet.









David wants to be a bird dog I think













































Now this, is Paradise


















I know there were grouse up in the spruces here, and so did Ava...but we just couldn't see them in the branches!










After no shots fired, but a very successful hunt...some people decided to give up hope and nap in the car...









But you'd think they would have learned by now, that this is Alaska...and anything can happen at any time, anywhere!

I was even beginning to lose all hope of getting anything, especially a bear, on this trip, when I spotted them. There! Multiple bears. Not the same color. And just off the highway too! Jackpot! Even better, the location they were in was a quick and straight forward stalk with very little likelihood of me getting winded or spotted by the bears.

My heart was racing as I slowly parked the truck and eased out the door. I began my approach, barely able to breathe. What ifs racing through my mind almost as fast as my heartbeat pounding in my throat. Finally, after so many attempts it was all coming together.

I put some terrain between me and the bears, and sorted my thoughts as to which one I would focus on. I quickly came to the decision that the first legal bear to give me a chance would be the one that I would try to bring home. I rounded the corner and exposed my quarry. Do you know how it feels to be less than 3 yards away from SEVERAL bears?!

With an almost transcendent grace I pulled up my weapon, and quickly dispatched first one, then another, then another. I couldn't believe my luck! Just like that I had multiple bears at hand! The pack to the truck was slick and easy too.

Here's the trophy pic you've all been dying to see. Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure and cook your bears to 160 degrees so you and the family don't get trichinosis.
Looked like a fun trip for everyone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Little Creek Calls said:


> Make sure and cook your bears to 160 degrees so you and the family don't get trichinosis.
> Looked like a fun trip for everyone.


These bears I'm very confident don't need to be cooked at all! No need to skin, dress, or butcher them either!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like fun. Ava is getting big!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wagdog said:


> Looks like fun. Ava is getting big!


She certainly is. When we got her at 8 weeks, she was the runt of her litter and about 2/3 the size she "should" have been. She was 9" tall and weighed 9 lbs. She's about 22" at the withers and weighs 35lbs, with big paws still and no signs of slowing down yet. Female pudelpointers range typically from 24-26" and 40-60lbs, so we are planning on being in the higher end of that range.

I've gushed and gushed about this pup on here before, but dangit it is hard to stop! She did the 12.5 miles with me and AJ like it was nothing (and naturally covering 3-5x the distance we did) and at the end of it still clicked on and went into full search mode ending with a point on a spruce grouse 100 yards from the truck. Then she maintained and followed it when it flew 20 yards and 30' up a tree, pointing it on the branch. But then I fumbled the slingshot chance and the bird boogeyed out of there. Ava was not impressed with me at all.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I've gushed and gushed about this pup on here before, but dangit it is hard to stop! She did the 12.5 miles with me and AJ like it was nothing (and naturally covering 3-5x the distance we did) and at the end of it still clicked on and went into full search mode ending with a point on a spruce grouse 100 yards from the truck. Then she maintained and followed it when it flew 20 yards and 30' up a tree, pointing it on the branch. But then I fumbled the slingshot chance and the bird boogeyed out of there. Ava was not impressed with me at all.


I think all bird dogs start giving you dirty looks if you miss too many.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's my observations of your thread.
!
1 - You live in some absolutely beautiful country! Not Los Anchorage but wherever you hunt.
2 - It looks like your daughter will grow up to be a fine huntress. (She got up at 6:00AM by herself? Sheeesh!)
3 - Sighting Baluga whales is a once of a lifetime for most people. I'm jealous.
4 - You have a wonderful looking family. It's a **** good thing those girls got their looks from their mother! 
5 - I'm envious of your oyster find. I didn't find squat this year. If you need bottling instructions, let me know. It's easy.
6 - I like your camo. KUIU rocks!
7 - Ava has had more adventures, seen more game and seen more of Alaska than most guys will in their lifetime.
8 - Your wife and Ava can't take a full day's adventure without taking a nap. Lightweights!
9 - And last.....I hope you get fat from all those gummy bears. That was a cruel joke. I was fully expecting to see a couple hero pictures of couple black bears. Well played, well played.

Looks like you had a great time. Keep up your family adventures. They'll always remember the good times you've had outdoors.

P.S. I'll be in Los Anchorage on Sunday. I'm going to hunt your secret ptarmigan parking lot hotspot during my layover. :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The picture of your wife and kids on the road is award winning quality. Excellent shot. 

The end of your story really disappointed me. I was thinking, 'Three bears killed at 3 yards!'


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It was a fun joke, I played it on my dad and he bit HARD. It was hilarious. 


Longgun, that top secret ptarmy spot is a fickle mistress... But the section of Campbell Creek by my house is loaded with grouse. We'll have to meet up one of these times you are passing through Los Anchorage. As for the oysters, I sauteed them and froze them in vacuum sealed packs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Only kind of bear my wife will eat, fat free, no gluten, and low sodium--hard to find in our forests.8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Only kind of bear my wife will eat, fat free, no gluten, and low sodium--hard to find in our forests.8)


I was curious what kind of berries these bears were getting into, very sweet and fruity tasting, but with a wide range of flavors...and none that would fit the blueberry/cranberry expectations I had based on what's out in the mountains here...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What a great looking family, you are a lucky man.

Thanks for sharing. That pic of your daughter waiting in her camo is awesome. What a doll

I have two daughters and I will always remember their first deer, one at 14 years old and the other at 13. Enjoy this time now because before you know it they will be giving you grand kids


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looked like a great time with the family in beautiful country


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a cruel and twisted joke!!  

Amazing pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm glad you bagged the Albanese Bears.

The Haribo breed are quite dangerous as you will see in the first review: https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

good job getting the family out. I don't want to hotspot, but I think I drove that road a month ago. There were even guys out of their truck with a moose call. I saw absolutely nothing up there, but didn't glass very long. I also did the Russian lakes trail, saw a few grouse up there. 

My 8 year old got his first grouse last week with the 410 up by the matanuska glacier, it's fun when they can pull the trigger themselves.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's definitely not a secret road, that is for sure! It has a lot of bears in it because you have to be a real special kind of stupid to climb those hills to chase them. Gabby has been begging me to get her a real BIG gun like Daddy and Grandpa...but at 4, she's just not really responsible enough yet! Maybe a little daisy rider BB gun for her birthday though...


----------

